# DVR512 Noise?



## pghDave3017 (Mar 20, 2009)

I just received a 512 as a replacement for our ancient 510 that finally died. This 512 is very noisy -- can't say for sure if it's the hard drive noise or a fan. But the noise never takes a break, even when the receiver is off. 

It's a faint, higher-pitched noise that certainly is the kind of noise that grates on you and eventually causes you to do horrible things like chop the DVR with an axe in the middle of the night.

Is this the nature of the 512 or do I have a bad one???

Thanks!


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

pghDave3017,

I would be happy to assist you with this issue. Is the receiver in an enclosed area where it may not be getting sufficient ventilation? Can you tell if it is overheating? Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## pghDave3017 (Mar 20, 2009)

I call Dish and they sent a replacement 512 that is much quieter so there was something wrong with the first receiver. It was very loud, all the time and never quieted down even after long periods of inactivity. Sounded like hard drive noise. The new one has a very faint drive noise -- Yea!

The dish techs were very accommodating.

So all is well now. Thanks.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

You're welcome. If you need anything else, please PM me. Thanks.


----------

